# new OTA and Kint3x



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

I am trying to clear things up for myself. I have been having data drops as a lot of others.

Wondering if this OTA can be flashed somehow, taking advantage of the new baseband? and then keep root etc and end up back on Kin3tx?

right now I am on Kin3tx with the following baseband ending in 05.15.02 which I think came from the flash of 5.7.893 before going to Theory's ROMS


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

DT said they're the same thing. There was no need to update the kernel/radio. Kinetx is amazing, don't wait to flash it!

I've noticed less drops on the 894 system. I play on xbox live like 8 hours a day - there's definitely an improvement in data stability. Went 7 straight hours with out a drop.

Apparently 5.5 is the official OTA they settled on. 894 was a soak test right? Someone plz correct me if wrong.

Edit:
Are u in a 1-2 bar 4g signal? Consider 1 bar none cuz it drops a lot when the signals weak.

Call me crazy but this device feels like it produces a bit of electrical feedback. (Set it on your headphone cable or near a speaker *fuzzy*). I think it gets some interference causing more instability. Keep it away from other electrical devices.


----------



## islandfever (Sep 23, 2011)

Agreed on the interference....causes static on my comp speaker if close...and thanx for info...does seem that the baseband on the new OTA is diff than my baseband


----------



## TeeX (Jun 6, 2011)

Zog said:


> Data drops are radio dependent. I can't cook them in the ROM, so... a straight OTA is the only way to take advantage of them.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


but I will add that I've been on kin3tx since it was released, and I haven't had one data drop. Whatever is in it has greatly improved my data stability. Mojo, magic, buttah, or something.


----------



## ALLDRIODBIONIC (Sep 27, 2011)

Zog said:


> DT said they're the same thing. There was no need to update the kernel/radio. Kinetx is amazing, don't wait to flash it!
> 
> I've noticed less drops on the 894 system. I play on xbox live like 8 hours a day - there's definitely an improvement in data stability. Went 7 straight hours with out a drop.
> 
> ...


no data drops for me either. I had like 1 an hour before. im very pleased with KIN3TX with ICS TPAX

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Smootee (Nov 23, 2011)

Well I have had the rom since it was released, and have spent most of it WITHOUT data. I doubt that it's just me, but who knows.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Zog (Aug 19, 2011)

TeeX said:


> actually, DT said that he could not change the radio from his roms


 http://forums.androidcentral.com/droid-bionic/138968-hows-update-2.html

Post #15


----------

